
Sun and Oracle: Overview and FAQ for the Developer Community - fogus
http://www.oracle.com/technology/community/sun-oracle-community-continuity.html
======
mark_l_watson
Not too much news, but expected and reassuring for those of us who live at
least partially in JVM-land. I have been programming since the 1960s and the
JVM has been the most important programming technology that I have
experienced.

Although JRuby, Scala, Clojure, etc. are niche development markets right now,
I expect to see a huge uptake in alternative JVM languages used by highly
skilled developers. I am not dissing Java, just saying :-)

~~~
albertcardona
There are other JVMs that now may take more prominence, and whatever OpenJDK
is, it's going to outlive Sun.

------
prog
> Project Kenai, however, will be discontinued for public use. Oracle will
> continue to use it internally and look for ways that our customers can take
> advantage of it.

Does Kenai have a lot of usage? I might have missed any stats on wikipedia.
This doesn't sound too great. Oh well. There is always google code hosting or
bitbucket for hg.

Found this interesting discussion on alternatives:
[http://kenai.com/projects/help/forums/general/topics/2406-Al...](http://kenai.com/projects/help/forums/general/topics/2406-Alternatives-
for-Kenai-com-)

------
krakensden
The real question is not whether they will take down Netbeans (which would be
silly) but whether they will continue to invest in its development.

------
forkandwait
Yesterday: Java, XML, Oracle/ MySQL.

Tomorrow: Python, JSON, PostgreSQL.

(Or so I hope....)

------
dminor
Ah, was wondering why java.sun.com is unavailable. Some network issues to work
out, no doubt.

